# seit sytemabsturz bleibt eclipse hängen beim starten



## dTP (17. Nov 2007)

Hallo

gestern ist mir abends der Akku meines macbooks ausgegangen,
als ich heute hochfahre..
und das eclipse starten möchte, bleibt es beim startbildschirm hängen
ich wählte "sofort beenden" und startete es nocheinmal
nach dme 2ten starten war zumindest die IDE mal da,
jedoch hängt er nun beim Workspace building
also rechts unten beim blauen balken steht "Building workspace: (64%)" 
und das seit minuten also irgendwo hängt er da
hat jemand eine ahnung was ich da machen könnte?

habe eclipse europa auf OSX


----------



## Tobias (17. Nov 2007)

Eclipse neu installieren, selben Workspace weiterverwenden.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## bronks (18. Nov 2007)

@dTP:
Hast Du schon einen fschk gemacht?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Nov 2007)

Starte Eclipse mit dem Parameter -clean


----------

